# Too Much Binding Overhang?



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

I've seen worse without it affecting performance. I think you're good.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Can you post a picture with the boot strapped in? And does it have an adjustable toe ramp?


----------



## quikboarder93 (Dec 17, 2011)

Mystery2many said:


> Can you post a picture with the boot strapped in? And does it have an adjustable toe ramp?


^This would definitely be a good idea just to make sure though


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

angles??? duck out more


----------



## Aesop (Oct 29, 2013)

*additional pic*

Sure, I've attached a pic with the boot strapped in hopefully that helps. No the toe ramp isn't adjustable, the only thing I can do is move the heel part back but it doesn't solve the issue with the toe being so far forward. As for angles the front is at 12 degrees but I wouldn't want to angle it too much more and same for the back. I think I tried up to 18 but it didn't make too much of a difference. Kind of weird the way Rome designed these.
Thanks guys.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If you can adjust the binding back just a little bit towards the heel and I mean just a few cm then they will be perfect. They already will have no drag. You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks ok to me. There won't be any performance issues from what I see.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Good way to check is tip the board up on it's edge until it hits. Looks good to me in that photo, you'd be full on Euro-carve before that would cause any drag


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks fine to me... I know everyone gets critical and surgical with there set up but seriously your all set to shed...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

From that pic with the boot it looks to me you could actually slide the binding back just a little to get it centered. I usually center my boot from looking at the base and getting the overhang even on the sole of the boot. Never mind if that's the way you did it, like I said it's hard to know exactly from that pic. 
Maybe personal preference here, but I tighten up the boot and do up the straps when I'm centering too.

But yeah like other said you should be fine. I had a binding once with more hang than that and I was fine.


----------



## Aesop (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks a ton for all your replies! :bowdown: No longer slightly freaking about having bought the wrong bindings and super glad to hear it shouldn't be an issue!


----------

